# Looking For good Electric Chair Sounds



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

I am looking for a decent Electric Chair Soundtract or individual sound, doesnt have to have any screams in it...we will provide that...lol
I appreciate any and all help with this!


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

Here are a couple to try..

http://www.4shared.com/file/22117690/3ae49176/Laborotory.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/22289627/2c2fbaf2/Electric_Current.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/63519893/f000ddad/Sound_Effects_-_High_Voltage.html

None are really that great, but maybe if you put them all together it may sound like ALOT going on in there!


----------

